# Importing/Obtaining a STATE LEGAL Skyline 33-34GTR?



## Sayajin (May 30, 2006)

Okay guys. Now before the flaming begins please at least read the post in its ENTIRETY first!

I have read countless posts on importing a Nissan Skyline to the US and I know that for all intents and purposes it is close to impossible to get a Fed legal Skyline here. I also know that Motorex is the ONLY place to get a FED legal Skyline and they are down for the count right now. All of this I know. I also know that you can import a Skyline as a Kit-Car or a show only car and get it here relatively easily. Of course however you have the obvious risk of having your car confiscated. I also realize that only an RI can import a car into the states. Once again ALL of this I know.

Now here is my issue:

I live in Atlanta, GA. In the state of GA it is very easy to register just about any vehicle as long as you have a title for the vehicle. That is the background.

Now what I am interested in is obtaining a STATE LEGAL Nissan Skyline 33-34GTR. I am not interested in obtaining a FED legal one. I just want to obtain a 33-34 Nissan Skyline GTR that I can register in the state of GA, even if I cant go register it in Cali and the sort. As stated above I realize that there is a risk to this, however it is one I am not too worried about. In the state of GA as long as your vehicle is registered legally the cops let you do damn near whatever you want. Also emissions are not going to be a problem for me as I will be registering it in a county without emission requirements. Essentially all that I need is a Nissan Skyline 33-34GTR and a title so that I can register it. That is the information on what I want to do. Now for my points/questions.

I will probably be financing a large portion of my vehicle through a finance company. Chances are it will be a specialty company that finances exotic/classic cars if I cant find a normal finance company that will finance a 95-2000 vehicle. I would assume, but want to make sure, that this would mean that I need to get the vehicle here in the US so that I can give the check to the seller. Or would it still be possible to import the vehicle and still have it financed?

If so, who are the best companies/RI’s to get a STATE LEGAL 33-34GTR imported to me? I know there are countless scams online and companies that just take you for your money. I want to make sure that I am using a company with a reliable reputation. If the best/most cost effective way to get it done is as a kit car then that is fine as well. As I said, as long as I can get a title for it registering it is not a problem. I am just trying to figure out what the best way to do this is. Any specific company/RI recommendations would be appreciated. Be it Kit car or whole car.

Otherwise I would of course have to get one that is already in the states for finance purposes. What would be the best way to go about locating and obtaining one of these? From my research they are pretty hard to find. Most people are advertising MotRex cars and prices even if they may not really be Fed legal. I don’t want to pay Motorex prices for one of these cars, especially when I only need it to be state legal. 

Thank you very much for the help in advance guys. I know that the importation subject has been BEATEN to death however 99.9% of the topics are on FED legal vehicles not STATE legal vehicles. Feel free to offer any constructive comments and information. Anything that will help in my quest is greatly appreciated. On a side note, I have already located a number of specialty finance companies that finance exotic/classic cars, but if anyone has a specific finance company that will finance 95-2000 cars they would like to recommend I would greatly appreciate that as well, be it specialty or conventional. Once again thanks for the help, I truly do understand the difficulty and near impossibility of obtaining an FED legal Nissan Skyline 33-34GTR. However for the most part, as long as I can get one here to Atlanta with a title, I can easily make it STATE legal. Thanks.


-Sayajin


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

feel free to contact us www.sky-kit.com


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

skylineimports said:


> feel free to contact us www.sky-kit.com


I just added your site to my IE favorites list. Hopefully you will be around in a few years when I have the money saved up for this. I'll have to get my '05 STi Impreza paid off first! Haha.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

my93Pathfinder said:


> I just added your site to my IE favorites list. Hopefully you will be around in a few years when I have the money saved up for this. I'll have to get my '05 STi Impreza paid off first! Haha.


We will be here fella....give us a shout any time


----------



## hawkins1320 (Jun 14, 2006)

Has anyone heard of www.evolutionimports.com ? Are they just a scam or what?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

This is what I have read on the subject. Anyone is free to correct any mis-knowledge that I have gained.

Motorex WAS the only company importing Skylines. They took a few R33's and R32's and sacrificed them to the feds to meet saftey criteria. When the feds were happy with the testing, Motorex started importing. That only lasted a short time and only a few were imported and titled. Then Motorex stopped importing. Many have started rumors that the CEO took the money and split the country. What I have read is that The federal government was told that not all Skylines meet the same safety standards (namely R34's are different than the previous models) and the feds stepped in and Motorex could import no more without more testing. No body was willing to sacrifice more cars, so importing stopped. 

A few companies have said that they will be importing them soon. But none have actually done it. (I don't know anything about R1 or Evolution Imports)

You can import Skylines to this country for racing or showing but cannot title them for being licensed to be street driven. 

Canada can bring in cars 15 or more years old. They still have to pass testing. 

There are a few Skylines stateside that have been titled and licensed. Every once in a while one shows up for sale in the back of Modified magazine or on ebay. Expect to pay $60,000 - $100,000. That is your best bet.

I wouldn't try the " only need to be state legal, not fed legal" thing. Unless you just have money to throw away. Not only are you going to eventually get fined but your car WILL be taken away. I wouldn't play with the government at that level. Bad idea.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

car taken away??? dont ever happen unless you have been vin swapping


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

sweet3rdgen said:


> This is what I have read on the subject. Anyone is free to correct any mis-knowledge that I have gained.
> 
> Motorex WAS the only company importing Skylines. They took a few R33's and R32's and sacrificed them to the feds to meet saftey criteria. When the feds were happy with the testing, Motorex started importing. That only lasted a short time and only a few were imported and titled. Then Motorex stopped importing. Many have started rumors that the CEO took the money and split the country. What I have read is that The federal government was told that not all Skylines meet the same safety standards (namely R34's are different than the previous models) and the feds stepped in and Motorex could import no more without more testing. No body was willing to sacrifice more cars, so importing stopped.
> 
> ...


OMG man the stuff your saying isnt event remotly correct


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I think that he needs to be told why MotorEx took a dump. It had NOTHING to do with cars not being available for testing....and as far as the owner splitting the country....take a ride out to the Compton County jailhouse and ask the owner why he is getting his turds stirred. 
http://www.thenittygrittyfiles.org/hirofiles/


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

are all his trials done?


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't know to be honest, but he will be very lucky if he could land a job at McDonalds when it is all done and over with.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi Celm! hows things?

I dont think anything will really come of the personal law suits against him regarding m/ex or the cars.....unless they find him guilty of all the cars that got supposedly "stolen"

If anything it will be the assault and extortion that will get him a sentance...maybe


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

I think that you are right about that. He seems to have a bigger team of lawyers than O.J. I think that as long as he makes his court appearances he will side step doing any time.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow! I had not heard about all of that. Thanks for correcting me guys. I only know what I have read in various articles. And through forums like this. You never know how correct that information is.

This case sounds similar to one that happened here in Wisconsin 8 years ago. A company was set up to be selling Corvettes under consignement, but was really just selling the cars and keeping the money. They made up new titles and never gave the real owners the money. The owner got caught, sentenced, and is now released. He owes over $3.5 million in restitution.

Here is the thing that amazes most people here. He pays back less than $100 per month. And he has a new business customizing cars. 

On the subject of them law impounding a car illegally titled...do you think they would let you keep it? And even if they did, can you drive it from jail? Any way you look at it, messing with the laws in this way is a bad idea.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

perhaps the long arm of the law should also be talking to Hiro's silent financial partner also


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, for a guy who had a good idea to make money, he wasn't very smart about thinking it thru. It always seems that sooner or later you get caught.


----------



## estrauss11 (Aug 8, 2002)

As a person in the know, from a inside source with the feds. MotoRex lost their DOT license, to import, and register Skylines in the US, due to people not receiving their Skylines when promised. The only make of Skylisne that was orignially allowed in the US was the R33, all of the work for the crash testing came from a shop in Baltimore, MD, which then sold the rights to MotoRex. Currently importing Skylines are the newest money laundering scheme, and Immigrations Customs Enforcement are enjoying working the cases. I know of a R32 and 2 R33 that were shipped back to Japan, after being sold at auction, along with a Civic Type-R from Japan.

you might as well wait for the 08' Nissan GT-R if you want one. 

LOL


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

check your facts cause they are all wrong.....not even close


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

skylineimports said:


> check your facts cause they are all wrong.....not even close


That's hittin' the nail on the head. It was never a money laundering scheme. It's called being caught de-frauding the U.S. gov't! Forging a federal document that says that a vehicle has been "legally converted" is a huge no-no. He (Hiro) is now aware of that. And as far as importing one here to the states....if you know what you are doing, you can have one clean, clear and legal.


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

Can someone provide me with a document to why the Skyline R34 isn't allowed in the US? It cant be for speed or HP because there's some cars here in the US with HUGE HP!


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

Pharrari said:


> Can someone provide me with a document to why the Skyline R34 isn't allowed in the US? It cant be for speed or HP because there's some cars here in the US with HUGE HP!


If I had to make a hypothesis on that, I would say it's because the R34 has no smog equipment (i.e. no cats) and it probably doesn't meet the b/s crash test standards that the U.S. has. I'd still import one for myself and register it, even if I DID have to break some laws. 
My desire for R33 or R34 GTR > any bullshit U.S. vehicle registration laws.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

the laws set by the goverment have no real bearing on the facts...

Fact: skylines are safer than many other us manufactured vehicle of equivilent year.

Fact: japanese emissions controls are much much tighter than us emissions regulations.


----------



## celm (Dec 15, 2003)

skylineimports said:


> the laws set by the goverment have no real bearing on the facts...
> 
> Fact: skylines are safer than many other us manufactured vehicle of equivilent year.
> 
> Fact: japanese emissions controls are much much tighter than us emissions regulations.


just the US auto makers make you believe its false


----------



## 96skylineguy (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I havent posted in some time because my attempt to make a go at importing the Skylines fell flat on its face. Everyone out there is so Motorex shy that no one wanted the buy the cars. 

Fact: The state legal thing WILL NOT work. If you dont think Clint Lindsay isnt watching these forum your nuts. 

Fact: R34's arent allowed into the country because they have not been "properly" tested to the governments compliance list. NOTHING MORE. Motorex did crash repo/recontruct for the government, but after they reviewed the facts and everything that Hiro/Nono did they feel that the test results were "revised" by the companies involved.

Fact: Evolution Imports is not a scam, they are just people that use the laws in place and bend them just like the government does everyday to get ahead. I have seen 1st hand what the government will do to make sure they have "control".

Fact: Skylines as kit cars, assembled from parts, "clips" or otherwise parted together cars that will make a skyline or be registered as a skyline are flagged on the US DOT/US DMV database. Since there were never any skylines produced in the US they dont even have a listing in their database that fits the description of a skyline.

Fact: Any car that does not have a 16-17 digit VIN is also flagged in the DMV database for a "CODE 58 or CODE 54" which is a noncompliant VIN. The car will be reviewed and will be denied registration/title.

Fact: 4-6 more Skylines must be sacraficed to the car gods to make them completely legal here in the US the R34's will not come in until that is done. R32's will never be allowed because they have no factory air bag system.

Fact: The last one I am going to post, the government does what they see fit when they see fit how they see fit. Its their laws and they can do what they want. If you want to try and sneak one by them go ahead and try and I personally SINCERELY hope you succeed. Because these are the funniest cars I have ever driven and still drive today. I have had my share of ups and downs with banks, customers, companies outside the US and to be honest its all been worth it everytime I get in my car and drive around. As Skylineimports has stated they are just as safe if not safer then most of the US manufactured cars of a like year car. So all the hype the government has put on this car is all a bunch of bullshit, why I DONT KNOW. Good luck guys, if you have any questions about US laws let me know I will fill you in with what I know as facts here.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

so from what ive been reading it said that R34's and R32's are the ones not being allowed in the US? so which means the R33's? will be some what easier? what all needs to be done to it to get it registered? and another question can you import a r32-34 as long as you register it as a show car or drag ? another question, is it hard to import a silvia, rx7, evo 8, 300z? or are these fairly easy to get registered? if so what needs to be done to register them? I live in WA btw


----------



## Gtrluster (Jul 21, 2006)

*Question for Skyline Imports*

I've been doing alot of research on importing an r33 as I am currently in Okinawa, Japan.. and get one for around 20k. It's v-spec and that deal probably won't last long. So far, what I've been able to find out, you can import r33's legally, as long as they're imported through an R&I. But that only takes care of the DOT and NHSTA's requirements. Next you have to worry about the EPA's requirements. I've found only one reference to a skyline imported to be OBDII compliant, and that was posted in Freshalloy.com. Total Hear-say! So to be federally legal, all of the above requirements have to be met. My question to you skylineimports, is can you guarantee federal legality on a 96' r33 v-spec? And can you show me documents to prove that other skylines you have brought in are federally legal??


----------



## slowlyevolving (Jul 20, 2006)

Gtrluster said:


> I've been doing alot of research on importing an r33 as I am currently in Okinawa, Japan.. and get one for around 20k. It's v-spec and that deal probably won't last long. So far, what I've been able to find out, you can import r33's legally, as long as they're imported through an R&I. But that only takes care of the DOT and NHSTA's requirements. Next you have to worry about the EPA's requirements. I've found only one reference to a skyline imported to be OBDII compliant, and that was posted in Freshalloy.com. Total Hear-say! So to be federally legal, all of the above requirements have to be met. My question to you skylineimports, is can you guarantee federal legality on a 96' r33 v-spec? And can you show me documents to prove that other skylines you have brought in are federally legal??


I would like to know the answer to this myself! So, can you show proof?


----------



## werdna167 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sayajin said:


> Okay guys. Now before the flaming begins please at least read the post in its ENTIRETY first!
> 
> I have read countless posts on importing a Nissan Skyline to the US and I know that for all intents and purposes it is close to impossible to get a Fed legal Skyline here. I also know that Motorex is the ONLY place to get a FED legal Skyline and they are down for the count right now. All of this I know. I also know that you can import a Skyline as a Kit-Car or a show only car and get it here relatively easily. Of course however you have the obvious risk of having your car confiscated. I also realize that only an RI can import a car into the states. Once again ALL of this I know.
> 
> ...



You spoke of making the car a "show car" I know that this involves no more than 2,500 miles a year on the car. But I am wondering how you would go about this, I searched the DMV in my state (New York) but couldnt come up with anything. I ask become I am very close to having a skyline imported and want to be able to drive the car as only a summer car, which I can assume I will not be putting more than that on the car in a year cause there are only 5 months of good weather around here I live. This option seems like the easiest for me, cause there is no way I can go through all the necessary work of having it as a legit street car.


----------



## Many Skylines (Sep 7, 2007)

*Skylines North*

Hey I live on the westcoast of Canada and I import and drive skylines from Japan on a regular basis.In canada I can legally import cars 15 years and older. In USA it is 25 years.
Ive had 90 GTS-T Black 72,800km, 91 GTR Gun metallic Grey 89,000km 90 GTS-4(rare)Green 102,000kms. Some have been done out others bone stock. Anyway I would sell a GTS-T and a GTR. I get them and not from auctions from actual owners. Many other Japanese Imports are abundant but thers so so many skylines, they are starting to flood the streets up here.


Anyway I get them shipped CIF to Vancouver, then canada customs clears the federal test(emissions) then I have to pay for devanning(unloading). Then I have to pass a provincial inspection which has DOT compliance regulations. (Exactly the same as USA)which means I need new headlights, taillights, day time running lights, side markers, and sometimes tires. Glass always passes. Nothing else. Some people pay $$$$$ for conversion, though 95 accord lights will work.(theres cheaper ways to do it)
So I need to do some changes to make them legal as you can see. At first I would just temporary insure them just to have some fun. 

Basically I have Skylines often and passed DOT regulations. Could anyone from the USA buy these DOT registered vehicles? Or would your govt say fuck off. Speaking of which there is huge U.S. pressure to change the rule here to 25 years not 15. 
Im guessing that DOT approved Skyline's wont make it past themborder assholes.
I hope Im wrong. Just tell your Gov't to Fuck off or go to BC and buy a sick GODZILLA for cheaper than youd ever imagine.

Regards
From the Green Side


----------



## Many Skylines (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey I live on the westcoast of Canada and I import and drive skylines from Japan on a regular basis.In canada I can legally import cars 15 years and older. In USA it is 25 years.
Ive had 90 GTS-T Black 72,800km, 91 GTR Gun metallic Grey 89,000km 90 GTS-4(rare)Green 102,000kms. Some have been done out others bone stock. Anyway I would sell a GTS-T and a GTR. I get them and not from auctions from actual owners. Many other Japanese Imports are abundant but thers so so many skylines, they are starting to flood the streets up here.


Anyway I get them shipped CIF to Vancouver, then canada customs clears the federal test(emissions) then I have to pay for devanning(unloading). Then I have to pass a provincial inspection which has DOT compliance regulations. (Exactly the same as USA)which means I need new headlights, taillights, day time running lights, side markers, and sometimes tires. Glass always passes. Nothing else. Some people pay $$$$$ for conversion, though 95 accord lights will work.(theres cheaper ways to do it)
So I need to do some changes to make them legal as you can see. At first I would just temporary insure them just to have some fun. 

Basically I have Skylines often and passed DOT regulations. Could anyone from the USA buy these DOT registered vehicles? Or would your govt say fuck off. Speaking of which there is huge U.S. pressure to change the rule here to 25 years not 15. 
Im guessing that DOT approved Skyline's wont make it past themborder assholes.
I hope Im wrong. Just tell your Gov't to Fuck off or go to BC and buy a sick GODZILLA for cheaper than youd ever imagine.

Regards
From the Green Side


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well the laws wont change if we all do something about it.. go to 15years.com for more info on our issue..

as for 4-6 skylines needed for crash testing... that was the old system now you only need 2-3 cars to effectivly do crash testing because some of the info they would have gotten from doing crash tests is already available from the manufacturer(ie rear impact fuel integrity test is done at 50km/h and just last year it wsa changed in Canada and the USA to 80km/h) they are also able to do more than one crash test on a test vehicle...

when the new GTR is released i can see the USA loosening its grip on skylines from japan as there will be one brand new that is available


----------



## 828GhostGTR (Apr 10, 2009)

*r33*

This is my first post, so I'm a bit new to this whole thing.

Recently I came upon a Japanese website that about to the equivalence of the US's cars.com or autotrader.com. This website supposedly exports cars that they have on their site to different places around the world, including the US. Now I found a 1995 Nissan Skyline GT-R V-Spec, it is the newer styled R33, for roughly 6 grand. I contacted the dealer thru email and he said that to his knowledge, the importation of a R33 was prohibited and he could not promise anything about the reality of me actually being able to buy the Skyline. The site is tradecarview.com, and any knowledge regarding this website, and the chances of me actually being about to buy a R33 from Japan and getting it imported and street legal for the US would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

you should have started your own thread forthis rahter than one 2 years old...

also you should do a search about this kind of stuff... i know there isnt much here in the ways of knowledge regarding the process but it is here...

couple things i need to say about this car...

NEVER buy a 6g GTR... would you buy a 6g corvette or a 6g viper? no becuase chances are there is something wrong with it and thats why its sooooooo cheap....

you really pay for what you get...

now the R33 is hte only skyline that can be made compliant for the USA.... HOWEVER... what it takes to be made compliant is not exactly public knowledge...

i know you need to have emssisions stuff ( OBD-II ) and htere needs to be some other mods done as well... you could also try to do the kit car method...

your best bet is to buy one already landed... it will be much less stressful, you could also wait 5yrs and get a GTR32

what you need to remember is that you could potentially lose all your money invested and more and you might not ever even get to drive it...


----------



## Redline_Skyline (Apr 8, 2009)

ok kinda skimmed the first page, didnt really see and answer feel free to send me to the post that answers my question if i missed it....

but i just got my skyline from canada. how do i get it titled here... that sky-kits site is down


----------



## mitsuspyder (Feb 27, 2009)

u can try a site called tradecarview.com, i suppose u can find a decent one on it


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

Redline_Skyline said:


> ok kinda skimmed the first page, didnt really see and answer feel free to send me to the post that answers my question if i missed it....
> 
> but i just got my skyline from canada. how do i get it titled here... that sky-kits site is down


whats your question? maybe start your own thread...

oh and by the way... if you got your skkyline from canada you cant get it registered... shitty buzz...


----------



## Redline_Skyline (Apr 8, 2009)

Shadao said:


> whats your question? maybe start your own thread...
> 
> oh and by the way... if you got your skkyline from canada you cant get it registered... shitty buzz...


wow man what crawled up your ass.... every forum is different, i am new here i dont know how you guys work... some forums dont wanting you starting another thread...... 

oh and i already found a way it get it registered... so how do u figure that i cant get one i bought from canada registered....


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i still dont know what your questions is...

in my experience with reading countless hours on forums... the only " legal " way to import a car into the usa is from the originating country...

now that said there are ways around the system... the kit car method is one... home build is another... but i have seen people run into problems when trying to import a car from canada to the usa, when the car came from japan originally...

also i thought you said you got your car from montana, it was in a different thread...


----------



## Redline_Skyline (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah the car was inported from japan to canada cuz thats easy. then i had someone drive it over the border to montana for me.... then i went and got it. now i found a placein florida that will inspect it then give me a florida title.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well i have seen this tried before, and the person had there car taken away and crushed since it was essentially an illegal vheicle... just a warning to you is all... becareful


----------



## Deceiver101 (Jul 11, 2012)

The Nissan Skyline was not originally manufactured to comply with all applicable FMVSS. Such a vehicle that is less than 25 years old can only be lawfully imported into the U.S. if (1) it is determined eligible for importation by NHTSA and (2) it is imported by an RI or by a person who has a contract with an RI to bring the vehicle into compliance with all applicable FMVSS within 120 days of entry.

Import eligibility decisions are made on a make, model, and model year basis. NHTSA has determined that the R33 Model Nissan GTS and GTR ("Skyline") passenger cars manufactured between January 1, 1996 and June 30, 1998 are eligible for importation and has assigned vehicle eligibility number VCP-32 to those vehicles. (The import eligibility number is to be entered on the HS-7 Declaration form that is to be given to Customs at the time of entry, and alerts Customs that the vehicle may be lawfully imported by an RI or by a person who has a contract with an RI, even though the vehicle is not certified by its manufacturer as complying with all applicable FMVSS.)

Direct copy from a government site.
Importation and Certification FAQ's Directory--Appendix


----------

